# [RISOLTO] passaggio a kde4, problemi libcom_err.so.2 e gcc

## lsegalla

Essendo costretto ad aggiornare tutto il mio sistema (visto che non ci sarà piu' il supporto per kde 3.5 etc...) devo aver combinato qualche missilata pesante. Già quando ho visto i pacchetti da aggiornare ho preso paura, ma ho cominciato sistemando le righe in rosso, ovvero i nostri amici pacchetti bloccanti.

Ho fatto un 

```
emerge --fetchonly util-linux
```

 prima di tirar via e2fsprogs con 

```
emerge -C e2fsprogs
```

poi ho tirato via anche e2fsprogs-libs, poi ho fatto 

```
emerge util-linux
```

 e mi par di ricordare sia andato tutto ok, quindi poi ho visto che potevo riemergere anche una nuova versione di e2fsprogs ma il sistema non ce l'ha fatta e ho cominciato a vedere errori, e con un revdep-rebuild ho visto che ho questo

```
wget: error while loading shared libraries: libcom_err.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

detto cio' in rete ho trovato questo https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=244511 ma non mi è stato tanto utile

adesso mi trovo a dover ripristinare sta cagna di lib ma non so da dove cominciare...Last edited by lsegalla on Sun Nov 15, 2009 4:51 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Scen

```

$ qfile /usr/lib/libcom_err.so

sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs (/usr/lib/libcom_err.so)

utwork@linux01-trebaseleghe ~ $ eix e2fsprogs

[I] sys-fs/e2fsprogs

     Available versions:  1.40.9 1.41.3-r1 ~1.41.6 ~1.41.6-r1 ~1.41.7 ~1.41.7-r1 ~1.41.8 1.41.9 {elibc_FreeBSD nls static}

     Installed versions:  1.41.9(16:21:00 11/11/2009)(nls -elibc_FreeBSD)

     Homepage:            http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Standard EXT2/EXT3/EXT4 filesystem utilities

[I] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs

     Available versions:  1.41.3-r1 ~1.41.6 ~1.41.7 ~1.41.8 1.41.9 {nls}

     Installed versions:  1.41.9(16:15:31 11/11/2009)(nls)

     Homepage:            http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         e2fsprogs libraries (common error and subsystem)

Found 2 matches.

```

Ipotizzo tu abbia rimosso la versione 1.40.9 di e2fsprogs, in quanto dalla versione 1.41.3 le librerie sono state spostate nel pacchetto complementare *-libs.

In effetti hai sbagliato a rimuovere il pacchetto, non era bloccante la sua presenza in generale, ma la sua versione troppo vecchia! (presta sempre attenzione all'output di emerge, quando scrive roba del tipo

```

<=categoria/pacchetto-versione is blocking ecc...

```

vuol dire che LA VERSIONE è il fattore bloccante, per cui basterà smascherare le versioni successive, o lasciar fare ad emerge.

Ti consiglio di riavviare con un LiveCD recente di Gentoo o Gentoo-based (es. SystemRescueCd), copiare manualmente il o i file mancanti dal filesystem del livecd nella tua installazione su disco fisso, fare chroot, ed effettuare l'emerge di quello che serve.

----------

## lsegalla

Ho una live 2008 per le mani, riavvio in mod. testo e faccio il chroot, fin qui tutto chiaro.

Poi non so pero' questa libcom_err.so.2 dove dovrei trovarla etc. (e quindi anche tutti gli altri file che poi mi andro' a cercare)

-- edit --

trovo tutto dentro a /lib ?

è sufficiente copiare quella per risolvere nello specifico il problema di libcom_err.so.2 ?

(che poi non so se ci sarà dell'altro... sicuramente...

-- re-edit --

chiedo prima di riavviare tutte ste cose, ehehe, non vorrei mai avere sorprese poi     :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ho una live 2008 per le mani

 

No, meglio se utilizzi una live più recente, così sei sicuro che i file e le librerie sono versioni aggiornate.

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Poi non so pero' questa libcom_err.so.2 dove dovrei trovarla etc. (e quindi anche tutti gli altri file che poi mi andro' a cercare)

 

Solitamente le librerie sono dentro a /lib/ o /usr/lib/, con un find te la sbrighi velocemente!

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è sufficiente copiare quella per risolvere nello specifico il problema di libcom_err.so.2 ?
> 
> 

 

Sì, poi quando ricompilerai e2fsèprogs-libs la libreria verrà sovrascritta dal file appartenente a quest'ultimo pacchetto.

----------

## lsegalla

Mah, dopo la 2008 io ricordo ci sia solo la recentissima 10, a parte le system rescue che hai citato nel primo post etc... ad ogni modo nella notte mi ero preparato un .tib di utto il sistema (pero' non sai mai se funzionano quando è ora queste cose, eheh, e in ogni caso ci vogliono ore prima di ripristinare un sistema a meno di non avere il solito windows schifoso e montare l'immagine altrove... oppure si fa con un vmware ma non ho tutto sto tempo... chiuso il discorso)

In ogni caso mettendo dentro il cd della 2008 non vedevo /lib (è necessario far proprio un riavvio del sistema in quel modo?)

Come ho tentato di risolvere:

Avevo per le mani un'altra macchina con gentoo, non saprei dire quanto vecchia sinceramente, dell'anno scorso suppongo ma tenevo tutto aggiornato. In ogni caso ho sparato in una mia area ftp le tre libcom_err.so* - poi dalla mia gentoo-box che ha il problema via ftp non riuscivo ad accedere (da console) ma usando filezilla ce l'ho fatta. Questo in breve, saltando la parte di permessi sulle cartelle etc. etc.

Dopodichè ho lanciato un emerge e2fsprogs, sembrava funzionare ma appunto ha trovato dei file collisions:

```

 * Messages for package sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /lib/libcom_err.so.2.1

 *      /lib/libcom_err.so.2

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 *

 * Package 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9' merged despite file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

```

Tutto condito da tanti asterischi rossi, ma e2fsprogs sembrerebbe installato... mi fido?

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> mi fido?

 

Devi  :Laughing: 

Sì, tranquillo! E' naturale che emerge si sia incazzato, nell'installare fisicamente i file nel tuo filesystem ha trovato dei file "estranei" (nel tuo caso erano i file che avevi copiato manualmente), e l'ha segnalato (solitamente sono i casi di collisione di file tra pacchetti, che erroneamente forniscono uno o più medesimi file).

Attento a rimuovere i pacchetti di sistema, le prossime volte!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lsegalla

Già, pero' la mia odissea non sembra finita qui (com'era facile supporre)

revdep-rebuild mi chiede l'installazione di lvm2 (già avevo letto che qualcosa c'era dentro a questo pacchetto infatti) pero' non mi va a buon fine l'installazione, nella fattispecie fallisce la compila a quanto pare:

```

>>> Failed to emerge sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1:

 * Warning, we no longer overwrite /sbin/lvm and /sbin/dmsetup with

 * their static versions. If you need the static binaries,

 * you must append .static the filename!

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2753:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile problem"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile problem

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Come mi conviene muovermi da questo punto in poi ?[/profile]

----------

## Scen

Hai incollato la parte inutile dell'output  :Confused: 

Servono proprio le ultime righe (almeno 10-15) [u]prima[/b] di

```

>>> Failed to emerge sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1, Log file: 

```

Trovi l'output necessario nel file /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/build.log (come segnalato da emerge).

----------

## lsegalla

```

libdm-common.c:(.text+0x1018): undefined reference to `is_selinux_enabled'

libdm-common.c:(.text+0x1034): undefined reference to `matchpathcon'

libdm-common.c:(.text+0x1090): undefined reference to `lsetfilecon'

libdm-common.c:(.text+0x10a4): undefined reference to `freecon'

libdm-common.c:(.text+0x11c2): undefined reference to `freecon'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [dmsetup.static] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/work/LVM2.2.02.51/tools'

make: *** [tools.device-mapper] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2757:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile problem"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile problem

```

Ecco l'errore, non lo so intrepretare ma so di aver disinstallato device-mapper perchè poi quel supporto sarebbe stato compreso appunto in lvm2, altro non so. Hai qualche consiglio ?

(devo sistemare tutte ste piccole cosine prima di lanciarmi in un mega upgrade a kde 4 etc...)

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> so di aver disinstallato device-mapper perchè poi quel supporto sarebbe stato compreso appunto in lvm2, altro non so. Hai qualche consiglio ?

 

NON disinstallare MAI PIU' arbitrariamente pacchetti che in precedenza non avevi installato esplicitamente (e quindi presenti in /var/lib/portage/world), altrimenti rischi di rimuovere dipendenze necessarie per il funzionamento o la compilazione di altri pacchetti.

Rimuovi sempre le dipendenze non più necessarie tramite

```

emerge --depclean

```

Riguardo al tuo errore: sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2 fails to compile with USE=selinux.

E' stato risolto: http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-fs/lvm2/ChangeLog?r1=1.178&r2=1.179

Effettua nuovamente un sync del Portage Tree e riprova ad installarlo.

----------

## lsegalla

Siete troppo bravi voi, riuscite a capire un problema quando la gente ve lo pone in maniera incomprensibile e ricostruire l'intera storia di un errore; in una frase avete il controllo di tutto, ahah.

Pero' dopo tutta sta mielosità il buon murphy ci illustra come i casi della vita si mettono insieme per creare condizioni avverse al povero utente medio che deve ricorrere di nuovo ai superpoteri dei developers...

Io non ho mai installato SElinux e il sistema me lo ricorda quando cerco di fare l'emerge di lvm2

non so manco cosa sia!

```
!!! SELinux module not found. Please verify that it was installed.

```

(con modprobe non riesco a caricarlo cmq vedo...)

fra le mie use flags quel SElinux l'ho messo solo ieri sera, tanto per dirla (visto che era il sistema a chiedermelo)

aggingo anche info in piu' visto che si comincia a scavare fra le mie sfighe 

```
user8-gentoo luca # uname -a

Linux user8-gentoo 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Jul 22 08:59:29 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2310 @ 1.46GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

devo procedere a una ricompila del kernel per avere quel modulo?

e se lo ricompilo ce la faccio a ricompilarlo senza errori vista la situazione attuale secondo te?

-- edit --

sto googlando e guardando qui per SElinux, ma non so ancora cosa dovrei fare

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/hardened/selinux/selinux-handbook.xml?full=1

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Io non ho mai installato SElinux e il sistema me lo ricorda quando cerco di fare l'emerge di lvm2
> 
> ```
> !!! SELinux module not found. Please verify that it was installed.
> 
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

Altolà! Pensavo che avessi già un sistema configurato con SELinux!

Perchè il sistema te l'ha chiesto? Meglio se disabiliti quella flag USE, e ricompili il sistema, a sto punto!

----------

## lsegalla

Scusa, errore mio, non ce l'ho tra le flag e non l'ho messo ieri sera, mi son sbagliato.

Resta il fatto che me lo chiede e non so perchè... devo comunque ricompilare il sistema?

-- edit --

qui scrivono che potrebbe essere stato generato da un update di python

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/SELinux#.21.21.21_SELinux_module_not_found._Please_verify_that_it_was_installed.

scrivono di fare così, ma io non voglio sto SElinux

```

python-updater && emerge python-selinux
```

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Scusa, errore mio, non ce l'ho tra le flag e non l'ho messo ieri sera, mi son sbagliato.
> 
> Resta il fatto che me lo chiede e non so perchè... devo comunque ricompilare il sistema?
> 
> -- edit --
> ...

 

Qua stiamo andando off-topic  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque calma e sangue freddo: CHI/COSA ti richiedeva "l'attivazione" di SELinux? Che operazioni hai fatto per attivare il supporto a SELinux? Ho il presentimento che tu stia facendo un po' di casino, per un semplice aggiornamento di sistema   :Confused: 

Non è che sei passato ad un profilo "selinux" ?

```

$ eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [5]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86                <----------

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened       <----------

  [8]   selinux/v2refpolicy/x86           <----------

  [9]   selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop   <----------

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer <----------

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened  <----------

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server    <----------

```

Meglio se chiudi la discussione e ne apri un'altra a riguardo (oppure modifica il titolo della discussione).

----------

## lsegalla

Avrei aperto un altro thread ma in passato son già stato rimproverato per aprire molti thread. Qui c'è tutta la genesi del mio problema e quindi mi sta anche bene continuare qui, poi mi consiglierai un titolo, ad ogni modo casualmente ho la risposta che cerchiamo. Cerco di essere ordinato nell'esposizione perchè ho vari elementi da fornire. 

Premetto che ho appena fatto un rollback e quindi mi trovo con la situazione di ieri sera. Se tu mi avessi chiesto mezz'ora fa se ero sicuro di avere il profilo impostato correttamente ti avrei risposto di sì perchè ieri sera dopo l'emerge di qualcosa il sistema mi ha detto che dovevo passare a un altro profilo, e anche che dovevo leggere le news, e allora forza con eselect mi son letto le news e pure ho aggiornato il profilo con tutta calma.

Dopo il casino che mi è successo stamattina (documentato nei post qui sopra) ho effettuato sto ripristino e la prima cosa che ho fatto guardacaso è stata proprio quella di ripartire dal profilo per capire sta storia di SElinux e ho visto l'asterisco che indica che mi son assegnato un profilo sbagliato (ma non ero sicuro di avere quello giusto? infatti...)

```

user8-gentoo luca # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [5]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86 *

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [8]   selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [9]   selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server

```

Ricordo benissimo che ieri ho selezionato il 10.0 che pero' mi sembrava stesse nella posizione 6 tanto che mi son chiesto "ma tu guarda i profili piu' recenti staranno sopra no? Che casino, boh... facciamo quel che mi dice e andiamo avanti...", qui ho un vuoto di memoria perchè poi son andato a casa. L'unica cosa chiara è che inavvertitamente ho attivato quel selinux, ora per accertarmene procedo così e mi sembra che sia tutto a posto:

```
user8-gentoo luca # eselect profile set 1

user8-gentoo luca # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [5]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [8]   selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [9]   selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server

```

So solo che stamattina durante un emerge --sync ho visto un nuovo

```
Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2009

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..........

```

e questo mi fa supporre che avessi saltato un emerge --sync ieri sera o che magari non sia andato a buon fine per qualche motivo perchè con la scusa che il sistema mi chiedeva varie flag i log mi sparivano sempre dallo schermo. 

Detto cio' visto che ora sto nella condizione di ieri sera ho lanciato un emerge --sync e un revdep-rebuild per una questione di ordine e finalmente ottengo una buona notizia:

```
user8-gentoo luca # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

Ricontrollo il profilo, mi pare a posto:

```

user8-gentoo luca # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [5]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [8]   selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [9]   selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server

```

Ora procedo finalmente con un emerge --depclean ma siccome questo dice che potrebbe sputtanare qualche collegamento poi mi conviene ricontrollare con un nuovo revdep-rebuild, cosa che prontamente faccio per constatare che puntualmente si incazza su qualche libreria che provvederà a sistemarsi:

```

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 50% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libpythonmethod.la (requires -lpython2.5)

 *   broken /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libpythonmethod.so (requires libpython2.5.so.1.0)

[ 74% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/DB_File/DB_File.so (requires libdb-4.5.so)

[ 77% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/activation.la (requires -lpython2.5)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/activation.so (requires libpython2.5.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/_bonobo.la (requires -lpython2.5)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/_bonobo.so (requires libpython2.5.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/ui.la (requires -lpython2.5)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/ui.so (requires libpython2.5.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/_gnome.la (requires -lpython2.5)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/_gnome.so (requires libpython2.5.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/ui.la (requires -lpython2.5)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/ui.so (requires libpython2.5.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomevfs/gnomevfsbonobo.la (requires -lpython2.5)

[ 78% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomevfs/gnomevfsbonobo.so (requires libpython2.5.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomevfs/_gnomevfs.la (requires -lpython2.5)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomevfs/_gnomevfs.so (requires libpython2.5.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so (requires libdb-4.6.so)

[ 80% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/i686-linux/dbm.so (requires libdb-4.6.so)

[ 82% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/scribus/plugins/libscriptplugin.la (requires -lpython2.5)

 *   broken /usr/lib/scribus/plugins/libscriptplugin.so.0.0.0 (requires libpython2.5.so.1.0)

[ 92% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/wine/gphoto2.ds.so (requires libgphoto2_port.so.0

libgphoto2.so.2)

[ 100% ]

```

Prima questione: sfigatamente non è contento e quindi mi dice:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 11) dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.26.1

```

Nonchè

```
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name...

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.26.1/work/gnome-python-2.26.1/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.26.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3066:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2396:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *             environment, line 2410:  Called econf '--disable-allbindings'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.26.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.26.1/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.26.1
```

(ma io manco lo uso gnome fra l'altro, forse perchè ho una flag gnome abilitata da tempo immemore che magari non mi serve neanche piu'?)

Seconda questione: ho un solo problemino con emerge, la mia amata righetta rossa che segue, il resto se lo deve essere risolto da solo

```
[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-146-r1)
```

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Prima questione: sfigatamente non è contento e quindi mi dice:
> 
> ```
> >>> Emerging (1 of 11) dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.26.1
> 
> ...

 

Sì, probabile! Se non ti serve, disabilitala in /etc/make.conf, e ricompila il sistema con

```

emerge -DNu --with-bdeps y world

```

Quell'errore "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" viene trattato in una delle FAQ del Forum di Gentoo (hai aggiornato GCC? E controlla la correttezza delle variabile CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS di /etc/make.conf)

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seconda questione: ho un solo problemino con emerge, la mia amata righetta rossa che segue, il resto se lo deve essere risolto da solo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Semplice:

```

# emerge -C device-mapper

...

# emerge -1uv udev (oppure solito comando di aggiornamento world)

```

----------

## lsegalla

Punto 1

L' ho tolta da /etc/make.conf e poi mi son venuti fuori dei pacchetti che me la chiedevano la USE gnome. Li ho tolti perchè non mi servivano piu' ma c'è anche dell'altro:

```

user8-gentoo luca # emerge -DNup --with-bdeps y world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "gnome-base/gvfs[gnome]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3 (Change USE: +gnome)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnome-2.26.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-analyzer/etherape-0.9.7-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

comunque tolto anche etherape mi fa andare avanti finalmente

Punto 2

Verifico GCC ma le variabili le avevo inserite e controllate all'epoca, in ogni caso, ricontrollo

Punto 3

Mi stai dicendo di fare cio' che qualche post fa mi proibivi, ed è quello che ho fatto stamattina prima che le cose si incasinassero. Ero convinto che andasse bene stamattina come lo sono adesso pero' allora vedi che quel genere di blocks vanno risolti così    :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Riprendo il punto 3 di nuovo, si è sputtanata di nuovo libcom_err.so* e son stato costretto a un altro ripristino.

Ecco un'occasione dove vorrei buttare il pc dalla finestra.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Avevo cercato di fare tutto con ordine e poi cado nello stesso punto, adesso sto rifacendo tutta la trafila ma non posso neanche andare a casa se questo non finisce. Fatto sta che il compilatore lo devo sistemare prima di fare tutti questi passaggi, ma se ad esempio faccio un emerge -uDNp gcc mi esce questo

```

user8-gentoo luca # emerge -uDNp gcc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-7 [6]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.9.1 [3.8.2-r8]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.18 [3.6.17] USE="-icu%"

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6  USE="(-xinetd%)"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1 [7.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9 [1.41.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.17 [1.6.0.15]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1 [2.14.2] USE="perl%*"

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.20.5-r1 [2.20.5]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8  USE="opengl*"

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k-r1 [0.9.8k]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6  USE="(-X%*)"

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.37 [3.0.36]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4 [4.3.2-r3]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="gcj* gtk* nptl%* (-libffi)"

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9, sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

```

Adesso non mi fido piu' a procedere prima di aver sistemato sto compilatore. Allego alcuni particolari del mio make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Un uname che fa comodo

```
user8-gentoo luca # uname -a

Linux user8-gentoo 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Jul 22 08:59:29 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2310 @ 1.46GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Allego un eix gcc, vedo che ho installata la vers. 4.1.2

```

[U] sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:

        (2.95)  2.95.3-r9 ~2.95.3-r10!s

        (3.1)   3.1.1-r2

        (3.2)   **3.2.2!s 3.2.3-r4

        (3.3)   ~3.3.6-r1!s

        (3.4)   3.4.6-r2!s

        (4.0)   ~*4.0.4!s

        (4.1)   4.1.2!s

        (4.2)   ~4.2.4-r1!s

        (4.3)   4.3.2-r3!s ~4.3.2-r4!s ~4.3.3-r2!s 4.3.4!s

        (4.4)   ~4.4.1!s ~4.4.2!s

        {altivec bootstrap boundschecking build d doc fixed-point fortran gcj graphite gtk hardened ip28 ip32r10k java libffi mudflap multilib multislot n32 n64 nls nocxx nopie nossp nptl objc objc++ objc-gc openmp static test vanilla}

     Installed versions:  4.1.2(4.1)!s(20:31:32 19/06/2008)(fortran mudflap nls -altivec -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla)

                          4.3.2-r3(4.3)!s(12:41:43 06/07/2009)(fortran gcj gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp -altivec -bootstrap -build -doc -fixed-point -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla)

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

```

Nonchè:

```
user8-gentoo luca # gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

```

Quindi altre info con cat /proc/cpuinfo (l'output me lo ripete due volte)

```

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2310  @ 1.46GHz

stepping        : 13

cpu MHz         : 1467.000

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 2925.86

clflush size    : 64

power management:

```

che poi rispecchierebbe mi pare

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_2_Duo.2FQuad.2C_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx.2F54xx.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_T23xx.2B.2FExxxx.2C_Celeron_Dual-Core

(questa devo cambiarla?)

```
user8-gentoo / # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2

```

```

user8-gentoo / # binutils-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.18 *

```

Non son piu' sicuro di niente a sta ora della sera, spero di aver fornito dati utili to get a help... grassie

----------

## lsegalla

Con la forza della disperazione sperando di capirne qualcosa ho fatto così, ridicolo ma intanto si è risolto la faccenda di e2fsprogs (forse):

```
emerge e2fsprogs
```

Poi ho switchato il compilatore per usare il nuovo:

```
user8-gentoo / # gcc-config 2

 * Switching native-compiler to i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 ...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * If you intend to use the gcc from the new profile in an already

 * running shell, please remember to do:

 *   # source /etc/profile

user8-gentoo / # source /etc/profile

```

ora sto usando l'ultimo vedo

```
 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 *

```

Rieseguo con fiducia cieca le istruzioni del buon scen (che tanto scem non è... ahah) e mi preparo all'ennesimo disastro con la forza della disperazione (per i religiosi dico anche una preghierina, per i non religiosi mi metto da parte le libcomm anche se comunque noto che ne esiste una in meno rispetto a stamattina e in qualche modo son piu' fiducioso)

```
user8-gentoo lib # cp libcom_err.so.2* /tmp

user8-gentoo lib # emerge -C device-mapper

 sys-fs/device-mapper

    selected: 1.02.24-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1...

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 10 info files.

```

quindi

```
emerge -1uv udev
```

Vedo che lui si sta emergendo tutto quindi se non altro ho passato questo gradino che tanto incasinato non era a guardarlo dopo averlo risolto, comunque mentre non ci capisco piu' un cazzo la forza della disperazione mi spinge avanti e continuo con un emerge --depclean che non mi lascia fare prima di aver messo su un lvm2. Magari ogni tanto qualche dispatch-conf male non fa (fra l'altro). Detto questo torniamo al revdep-rebuild per essere sicuri che non s'incazzi per qualcos'altro... la solita questione di ordine (nel mentre comincio a morire di fame perchè sono ancora al lavoro alle prese con altri problemi). Qualcuno mi odierà di sicuro per come sto scrivendo   :Razz: 

quindi in /etc/make.conf tolgo di nuovo quelle flags gnome e fra le cflags indico la nuovissima (per me) opzione -march=native che mi sembra piu' appropriata (sbagliero'?)

dulcis in fundo

```
emerge -C gwenview kpdf kdeprint klamav klaptopdaemon
```

per alcuni di questi mi ci vorranno dei degni sostituti (soprattutto klamav, so che esiste clamtk mascherato in sunrise mi pare, ma lo vedro' poi...)

ora direi che sono in una situazione quasi limpida dove vi chiedo solo una cosa: ho solo tante blocks (righe blu) facendo un emerge -uDNp world come la seguente ad esempio

```
[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)                                                                                                                      
```

credo si tratti di libs qt eccetera, avevo letto tempo fa qualcosa del genere tipo che bisogna disabilitare il supporto qt e vattelapesca, se qualcuno mi da questa dritta io poi procedo all'aggiornamento finale del sistema che comunque saranno il mondo di pacchetti (spero senza intoppi)Last edited by lsegalla on Fri Nov 13, 2009 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Con la forza della disperazione sperando di capirne qualcosa ho fatto così, ridicolo ma intanto si è risolto la faccenda di e2fsprogs (forse):
> 
> ```
> emerge e2fsprogs
> ```
> ...

 

Hai solamente sbagliato nel non usare l'opzione --oneshot di emerge: senza di quella il pacchetto in questione verrà inserito nel file world, e verrà marcato come pacchetto installato esplicitamente. Per cui rimuovi la voce da /var/lib/portage/world

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi ho switchato il compilatore per usare il nuovo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ti manca

```

emerge --oneshot libtool

```

Leggiti la Guida all'aggiornamento di GCC per Gentoo  :Cool: 

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rieseguo con fiducia cieca le istruzioni del buon scen (che tanto scem non è... ahah)

 

 :Razz:  Ho ucciso per molto meno

Ahr ahr ahr, scherzo, ormai l'ho assimilata da secoli sta battuta su di me  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Caspita abbiamo scritto nello stesso momento, leggi il post prima del tuo che di mio avevo fatto tante cose, se mi sai rispondere mi rendi un uomo felice (a proposito c'era una canzone di un cartone animato giapponese... scen ragazzo del west, scen scen sceeeeeeeen!!!)

Notare che ho messo la n su scen, sono un uomo grato a chi mi aiuta.    :Razz: 

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Vedo che lui si sta emergendo tutto quindi se non altro ho passato questo gradino che tanto incasinato non era a guardarlo dopo averlo risolto, comunque mentre non ci capisco piu' un cazzo la forza della disperazione mi spinge avanti e continuo con un emerge --depclean che non mi lascia fare prima di aver messo su un lvm2. Magari ogni tanto qualche dispatch-conf male non fa (fra l'altro). Detto questo torniamo al revdep-rebuild per essere sicuri che non s'incazzi per qualcos'altro... la solita questione di ordine (nel mentre comincio a morire di fame perchè sono ancora al lavoro alle prese con altri problemi). Qualcuno mi odierà di sicuro per come sto scrivendo   

 

 :Shocked: 

Calma e sangue freddo, quando si aggiorna completamente un sistema Gentoo è meglio fare le cose per gradi:

eseguire emerge -DNuv --with-bdeps y world, nel caso di problemi risolverli, e rieseguire l'aggiornamento finchè non ci sarà più nessun pacchetto da aggiornare

aggiornare i file di configurazione tramite dispatch-conf

rimuovere le eventuali dipendenze inutilizzate tramite emerge --depclean

sistemare eventuali dipendenze "rotte" tramite revdep-rebuild

Se cominci ad eseguire queste operazioni in modo disordinato rischi solamente di incasinarti e di fare danni  :Confused:  Comunque è buona regola aggiornare i propri sistemi Gentoo abbastanza regolarmente, altrimenti s'incapperà sicuramente in diversi problemi, dovuto ad un accumulo di aggiornamenti "importanti" che richiedono passaggi precisi.

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi in /etc/make.conf tolgo di nuovo quelle flags gnome e fra le cflags indico la nuovissima (per me) opzione -march=native che mi sembra piu' appropriata (sbagliero'?)
> 
> 

 

E' supportata da gcc-4.2.2 in poi, per cui puoi utilizzarla senza problemi.

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora direi che sono in una situazione quasi limpida dove vi chiedo solo una cosa: ho solo tante blocks (righe blu) facendo un emerge -uDNp world come la seguente ad esempio
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, è un non-problema, sono solo degli aggiornamenti "forzati" delle varie componenti del framework QT, con le recenti versioni stabili di Portage non dovresti avere problemi, in quanto emerge si arrangerà da solo ad effettuare tutte le operazioni necessarie all'aggiornamento.

P.S.

Comunque il protagonista di quel cartone animato si chiamava "Sam"  :Razz: 

----------

## lsegalla

Eccomi qua, dopo due giorni di compile sono arrivato perlomeno a buon punto, l'unico problema l'ho trovato con xine exulrunner ma disabilitando una flag sono andato avanti (209 o piu' pacchetti da emergere). Oggi ci son ancora alcuni pacchettini da sistemare ma non dovrebbero essere un problema dal momento che scrivo già appoggiandomi su kde 4, l'unico pensiero che ho è di procurarmi alcuni software che hanno sostituito degli altri nonchè alleggerire per quanto possibile sto kde che non mi piacciono le interfacce grafiche pesanti... e col vecchio mi trovavo bene.

Per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti una volta ero regolare ma son finito in mezzo a un brutto periodo nonchè un cambio di server e spesso non ho manco acceso il pc in certe giornate, insomma... anche se mi programmo per seguire gli aggiornamenti spesso finisce che non li fo, sapevo a cosa andavo incontro, solo che ci si è messo di mezzo un passaggio al nuovo kde che ho rimandato fino a tre giorni fa.

PS - me lo ricordo il nome di quel cartone animato, ma era troppo bello dirlo    :Laughing: 

Marco il thread come risolto intanto, e ti ringrazio molto per il supporto.

----------

